Ask HN: Its 2016 why do I still get gmails intended for other people? - jcslzr
======
Huhty
Because someone typed in their email wrong, something that is completely out
of your control.

------
alexandrerond
because your.address@gmail.com and you.r.add.ress@gmail.com are the same
thing, so there are multiple ways people can misspell something and end up
using your account.

